
Stop putting two spaces after a period (2014) - forrestbrazeal
http://www.cultofpedagogy.com/two-spaces-after-period/
======
dallas-stuart
I'm well under 40, and happily use two spaces. I find it helps with clarity of
reading for many fonts, and is worth the millisecond to double tap SPACE.

BTW, I do this mostly from Emacs, while indenting with Tabs.

